
Incidence of Dementia Over Three Decades in the Framingham Heart Study (2016) - surlyadopter
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1504327
======
cm2187
This article points in the opposite direction but it’s worth keeping in mind
that we will see other age related diseases on the rise, just because we get
better are curing other diseases. We will all die of something and if we get
better at treating cancer, then some other disease will mechanically increase.
That’s why I would also take with a pinch of salt studies that show a modest
increase in a particular disease and try to pin that on a particular
technology or food.

~~~
dilap
life expectancy in the us is droppping

~~~
ztjio
This is due to suicide and drug overdose, nothing that would be relevant to
this discussion directly.

~~~
yayana
Suicide could account for a lower prevalence of dementia.

~~~
Nasrudith
If it is biased to those who are suffering already or would suffer from it.

Theoretically if depression earlier in life protected against dementia (not
likely at all but bear with me) it would actually raise the rates.

I wonder what the actual correlation is however even keeping in mind
spuriousness.

------
mrfusion
Could this be related to phasing out lead in gasoline in the 80s?

Interestingly each epoch they look at would have had less exposure than the
previous and dementia is going down in each epoch.

------
everybodyknows
Title edit: 2016

